# Paint creek



## Anthonydaslayer (Jan 29, 2016)

Heading out today...


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Went last night for about 2 hours. Between me and my buddy we pulled prolly atleast 50 little stockers between 6"-8" all on little spinners. Saw two big fish, couldn't really tell what they were, in a pretty dirty hole. Looked more like smaller carp than trout and they wouldn't touch my spinner. Bad news is I caught my first creek chub today of the year, only gona be catching lots more as the summer goes on. They are pretty nice pike bait though


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hit the stream today from about 2-4:30pm today. The day started out with some clouds and then the sun hit the stream. Started the day fly fishing with streamers and wet flies downstream and didn't even get a nudge. I did see a 17" dead brown that I measured and he sure was pretty.









Went farther upstream and switched it up to spinning gear. Lost a BRUISER of a brown (hit my spinner, thought I had a snag, pulled up, saw the head shake and his huge head, and snapped me off, probably in the 16" class, he was dark). Then, went further upstream and was put on some consistent browns and some little bows in the 5-10" class. Had a chase from a FATTIE of a brown (maybe 12-14"), barely hit my spinner, then proceeded to fly back to the dark hole he was chilling in.

All in all, went about 8 for 12 today. Not a bad day, but man, those big browns would have been a nice little treat to get to hand for a picture.









Tight lines everyone


----------



## Anthonydaslayer (Jan 29, 2016)

Idk if that was u but were u fishing in the park area with a tee shirt?


----------



## Anthonydaslayer (Jan 29, 2016)

Red


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

It sounds like that little creek gets some tremendous pressure.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Anthonydaslayer said:


> Idk if that was u but were u fishing in the park area with a tee shirt?


Anthony, pretty sure I passed you on the trail, I had a grey Michigan State tee shirt on and you asked if I caught anything and I replied "nothing". Then I started fishing with spinning gear and started to get em haha.

My name is Cody btw.

Tight lines


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

-Axiom- said:


> It sounds like that little creek gets some tremendous pressure.


It definitely does. I only fish it in the spring and fall. Heading to Traverse City for the entire summer to work and fish some less pressured creeks


----------



## Anthonydaslayer (Jan 29, 2016)

hockeymania2 said:


> Anthony, pretty sure I passed you on the trail, I had a grey Michigan State tee shirt on and you asked if I caught anything and I replied "nothing". Then I started fishing with spinning gear and started to get em haha.
> 
> My name is Cody btw.
> 
> Tight lines


Oh no way that was you,, that stretch behind the library wasn't to good yesterday,, hooked into that steelhead right after I talked to u lol


----------



## sh_coho (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey all,

I'm a rookie to the paint, and I fished it last night caught 3 dinks on a size 16 elk hair caddis, and caught 2 dinks this morning on a size 18 BWO. I saw fish splashing everywhere, and I'm wondering if they are eating dries or emergers? New to fly fishing in general, so any shared knowledge would be great! Thanks


----------



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

I was at the paint yesterday, got to wondering what they kept splashing and slurping on the surface. From what I could see they where a lightish tan or white emergers. Asked a buddy and he thought they might be light hendricksons. 

Had fun catching the small browns and chubs. No better way to spend a day then fly fishing, especially when your catching fish.


----------



## Nutsboat (Aug 22, 2015)

They might be Hennies. That's big news if the paint gets a consistent hatch. Look anything like this? I saw them in Sunday.


----------



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

Similar. I'm not an expert on hatches, but I'd say the color was somewhat more milky tan or slightly darker.


----------



## Nutsboat (Aug 22, 2015)

Change out the cream dubbing for tan?


----------



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

I used tan on the ones I tied up yesterday and today.


----------



## Nutsboat (Aug 22, 2015)

If I stretch that floss on the abdomen, the tan thread should show through, then tan dub the thorax, it might work. Can't do anything about the hackle, don't have tan, maybe grizzly? Brown?


----------



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

The hackle is fine, the body is what needs to be darker.


----------



## Nutsboat (Aug 22, 2015)

Little messy, but it's closer.


----------



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

I like it, that would work.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a bunch of light cahill flies in size 16 and that's what they looked like IMO. I am also not an expert in any way, but to me, that is what they looked like. There has been a lot more bug activity this year than any previous year which is a great sign for the creek.


----------

